# How about a little game?



## vroom_skies (Jan 28, 2009)

Howdy,
I thought this would be fun. It's always neat to see what shot of yours other people like best. So I thought why not make it into a little game.

Basically you'll browse the persons photos that posted above you (please provided a link to where they can be found). You'll then post that photo in your response, so on and so forth. Also, please include your favorite photo from your collection as well.

So it should look like this:

My favorite shot of mine right now is:





Since no one posted above me, I'll just post my all time favorite shot.

Ronda Under Cloudy Skies on Flickr - Photo Sharing!





Hopefully that makes sense.
If you have any questions feel free to ask.

The best place to browse my photos is my Flickr, which is in my signature. However I don't think you can hotlink from there. That's ok though.


Enjoy,
Bob


----------



## Ben (Jan 28, 2009)

This is my fave from your collection vroom. Definitely original and creative 






and my favorite from my collection...Link to my photostream if anyone wanted it.

Probably not my favorite....but its one i like a lot:


----------



## Punk (Jan 28, 2009)

I love this picture, it's not a night picture yet but the lights gives an awesome cool/hot contrast 


My photos:  http://www.panoramio.com/user/12458

Not my favorite but I like this one:


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 29, 2009)

Fave from Punk's collection:






Kind of tough to find a favorite, but here's my current fave from my collection:






And here's my collection.


----------



## speedyink (Jan 29, 2009)

My fav of Jordans






My personal favorite pic






My gallery:

http://speedyink.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Ramodkk (Jan 29, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> Also, please include your *favorite* photo from your collection as well.





Ben said:


> Probably *not* my favorite....but its one i like a lot:





Punk said:


> *Not* my favorite but I like this one:



You guys seem to be missing a point...


----------



## Ramodkk (Feb 1, 2009)

This is my favorite from Speedy:






This is my favorite of mine:






Here's my Flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramodkk/


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 26, 2011)

Might as well kick this thread back off.

Favorite from Romo:





Favorite of mine atm:


----------



## MBGraphics (Jan 26, 2011)

Probably one of my favs from Bob 






And here's my current personal favorite 





www.m-b-photos.com


P.S. Great thread idea Bob!


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2011)

this my fave from yours MB. that challenger just looks mean!  shame about the new charger's. 





my fave as of now from my collection:





here's my gallery:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/


----------



## MBGraphics (Jan 26, 2011)

Haha thanks  Yeah, she's a beast!!  More mods to come to make her even more bad


----------



## Fatback (Jan 27, 2011)

My favorite of jnskyliner.





My favorite of mine atm.





My gallery:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dalemoorephotography/


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 28, 2011)

Fatback, you have quite a lot of water shots. I like water, but there's just a bit too many.

I'd say this is my favorite of yours:





I like a lot of my photos, but this is one of my select favorite, as it's quite a good shot with the kit lens of my 50D.






My gallery:
http://voyagerfan99.deviantart.com


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 28, 2011)

My favorite of yours:





Of Mine:


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 28, 2011)

^I also like that one a lot.

I also like a lot of your water shots!





Another one of my favorites:





Gallery:
http://voyagerfan99.deviantart.com


----------



## Justin (Jan 28, 2011)

my fave of yours 





my fave as of now





my gallery:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34


----------



## Fatback (Jan 28, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Fatback, you have quite a lot of water shots. I like water, but there's just a bit too many.



Yeah I have a lot of water drop shots. Thats just because there easy, and fun to do when I can't go out on a rainy day or something.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 28, 2011)

jnskyliner34 said:


> my fave of yours



That's my amazing girlfriend on the right


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 12, 2011)

My favorite from jnskyliner34:





My favorite of mine:





Links for my photos in my signature.


----------



## Fatback (Jun 12, 2011)

My favorite shot of Vrooms: 





My favorite shot of mine right now:





Link to my photos in my sig.


----------



## Justin (Jun 12, 2011)

my favourite of Dale's 





my favourite right now





Galleries:
Flickr profile:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34

or 500px profile (add me on 500px if you have an account too. )
http://500px.com/justinjavellana


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 13, 2011)

I would have to say this is one of my favorites from JN





I have a hard time picking which of my photos I like most, but at the moment, this is what I'm feelin':


----------

